# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Kengoro, Kojiro, Kenshiro, musculoskeletal humanoid robots, JSK Laboratory, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - JSK Laboratory

Musculo-Skeletal Humanoid Design

Musculo-Skeletal Humanoid Kenta

Musculo-Skeletal Humanoid Kotaro

Musculo-Skeletal Humanoid Kojiro

Musculo-Skeletal Humanoid Kenzoh

Musculo-Skeletal Humanoid Kenshiro

----------


## Airicist

Advanced Musculoskeletal Humanoid Robot Kojiro 

 Uploaded on Feb 15, 2010




> Advanced musculoskeletal humanoid robot Kojiro. Developed at the JSK Robotics Laboratory at the University of Tokyo. Demo of spine motion.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Kojiro Humanoid Robot Mimics Your Musculoskeletal System"

by Erico Guizzo
March 5, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Robot Copies Your Muscles and Bones

Published on Dec 10, 2012




> Meet Kenshiro, developed by Japanese researchers as a bio-inspired humanoid robot. Learn more:
> "Kenshiro Robot Gets New Muscles and Bones"
> 
> by Angelica Lim
> December 11, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Kengoro the robot that sweats

Uploaded on Oct 13, 2016




> This humanoid robot developed at the University of Tokyo cools its motors by sweating.


"This Robot Can Do More Push-Ups Because It Sweats"

by Evan Ackerman
October 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 18, 2016




Published on Nov 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Kengoro the robot that sweats

Published on Dec 2, 2016




> This humanoid robot developed at the University of Tokyo cools its motors by sweating.

----------


## Airicist

Flexibility is the Key to a Good “Workout,” for Human-Resembling Robots

Published on Dec 20, 2017




> Engineers in Japan have constructed two humanoids that successfully replicate human-like movement during physical activity. The robots, named Kengoro and Kenshiro, can perform multiple push-ups, crunches, stretches and other whole-body exercises – feats not possible for earlier versions of human-mimicking bots to perform. Kengoro and Kenshiro’s developers say the humanoids may help researchers better understand how humans move during athletic sports, aid in the development of artificial limbs and whole bodies, and advance the design of crash-test dummies.


"Are robots edging closer to being 'alive'? Scientists create droids that SWEAT just like humans while doing press-ups to keep themselves cool"
Researchers built two models of the humanoids called Kengoro and Kenshiro
Experts recreated the intricacies of the human skeleton and surrounding tissue
The pair have rib cages, flexible spines as well as synthetic ligaments and joints
The result is machines that can perform a range of complex life-like movements 

by Tim Collins
December 21, 2017

----------

